# DDR2 para pcchips M925ALU



## alex733 (Abr 9, 2007)

hola a todos .. tengo una placa pcchips M925ALU y queria saber si soporta una memoria RAM DDR2 ... 

gracias de antemano..


----------



## edgardiego (Abr 22, 2007)

ese modelo de placa no soporta memorias ddr2 para ser exacto no daria fisicamente es decir no entraria en el banco de memoria.

Solo es para ddr1 a bus de 266 y 333

Saludos

EdgarDiegO


----------

